
Automate the deployment of Flask apps behind Nginx and LetsEncrypt - johnwheeler
https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-live-starter
======
johnwheeler
Hi Everyone,

I'm the creator of Flask-Ask and now Flask-Live-Starter.

Developing a Flask application locally is easy. However, getting it up and
running on production infrastructure is a harder.

Flask-Live-Starter prescribes a set of best-of-breed infrastructure components
that make deploying to VPS instances a snap. It includes Fabric tasks that
automate provisioning, deployment, and common post-deployment operations
(database backup and log tailing).

Please check it out, and I'd love to hear any feedback you have.

